# TouchOSC Question



## flea (Aug 10, 2022)

Hello all.
Since Lemur's days are obviously numbered, I'm just trying to get into the latest version of TouchOSC. Unfortunately, I seem to be failing at even the simplest things.
Can someone explain to me how to add a label to a simple toggle button whose text changes from on to off. Sorry for the stupid question, but neither the manual nor an online search have brought me any further in this regard. I would be very grateful for any help.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 12, 2022)

I was waiting to see if someone more knowledgeable about TouchOSC would respond, as I’ve only scanned the manual, watched a few videos and briefly dabbled in the editor. But since nothing else has been proposed, I would direct you to the following video to get some ideas of how to proceed. (This guy has a whole series of videos on TouchOSC, although they don’t go very deep into scripting like I’d hoped they might.)


----------



## flea (Aug 13, 2022)

Thanks a lot for your help. 
Looking for a solution, I have actually already seen this and a few other videos of this guy. Unfortunately I don't know enough about programming in general and Lua scripting in particular, so I didn't manage to adapt the script presented here to my needs. (In principle it should be very simple, probably one would only have to add a second "if" condition for the "off" state, but I failed).
Had hoped that there might also be a much simpler way.
With Lemur, it was just two standard fields that you could fill in appropriately. No need to write an extra script.
But anyway. For someone with the absolute most basic programming skills, this should be done in a few seconds. Am therefore still grateful for help.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 13, 2022)

flea said:


> Thanks a lot for your help.
> Looking for a solution, I have actually already seen this and a few other videos of this guy. Unfortunately I don't know enough about programming in general and Lua scripting in particular, so I didn't manage to adapt the script presented here to my needs. (In principle it should be very simple, probably one would only have to add a second "if" condition for the "off" state, but I failed).
> Had hoped that there might also be a much simpler way.
> With Lemur, it was just two standard fields that you could fill in appropriately. No need to write an extra script.
> But anyway. For someone with the absolute most basic programming skills, this should be done in a few seconds. Am therefore still grateful for help.



I suspect one part of your problem is that TouchOSC doesn’t appear to have a label built into its buttons, whereas Lemur does. So you can’t do it as easily in TouchOSC. Having said that, I’m not a fan of the alignment and font of the built-in button labels in Lemur, so my Lemur programs usually overlay a separate label control onto the button, which is pretty much the same thing you’d need to do in TouchOSC.

If I get some time to start exploring TouchOSC further and come up with a script for this, I’ll try to remember to post it here.


----------



## flea (Aug 14, 2022)

WindcryMusic said:


> If I get some time to start exploring TouchOSC further and come up with a script for this, I’ll try to remember to post it here.


Thank you!


----------

